

Coding for a cause: Benefits and Pitfalls - erics
http://www.tangosource.com/blog/Coding-for-a-cause-Benefits-and-Pitfalls/

======
spodek
"Does free work sound like a bottomless pit of time expenditure, with no
chance of compensation?"

I hear perspectives like this a lot. I'm glad the author of this post got it
by the end of the article, but many don't. They complain about working for
free.

Plenty of people do things, including volunteering for no money, because they
want to.

If you don't want to do something, don't. If you do, do it and enjoy it or
learn or get from it whatever you want.

If you're going to worry or complain about not getting money for it, you're
probably doing it for the wrong reasons. Don't do it or figure out better
reasons.

Then enjoy it.

